# Some of our birds



## D&J - SA (Sep 27, 2010)

A few pics of our birds, enjoy.

Pic 1 some of our older babies

Pic 2 BB & Bella, BB has a crooked back and was never intended to breed but he surprised us all

Pic 3 Bella


----------



## D&J - SA (Sep 27, 2010)

Pic 1 dotty she is a super mom

Pic 2 dotty again 

Pic 3 freddie 

Pic 4 Major Dotty's partner

Pic 5 Minx soon to be moved to a breeding enclosure with a new cock bird


----------



## D&J - SA (Sep 27, 2010)

Pic 1 fly's back i really like his markings

Pic 2 Fly and pearl newly paired up pearly is almost ready to breed

Pic 3 Fly side

Pic 4 Fly again

Pic 5 lady and pretty boy our first pair


----------



## D&J - SA (Sep 27, 2010)

Pic 1 Lady posing for me

Pic 2 minx on perch

Pic 3 Minx's back

Pic 4 Parko he is a real gentleman

Pic 5 Pearl


----------



## D&J - SA (Sep 27, 2010)

I am hopefully getting a new cock bird for minx today.

Let me know what you guy's think.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are all gorgeous  they make you so proud of them


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How adorable!!! Can't wait to see what the new one looks like!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow. That's alot of tiels! How long have you been having tiels?


----------



## D&J - SA (Sep 27, 2010)

I have had tiels as pets for years but only started breeding last year. The supplier for the new cock bird has not delivered so i am on the hunt again. Thanks all for the coments.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

ALL are beuties 

BB looks like he was a pearl, and Bella is a cinnamon split to pied.

Dotty looks like a normal split to pied, Feddie is a cinnamon split to pied, and Major is a whiteface split to pied. Pearl appears to be a lutino pied.

Fly looks like a cinnamon pied split to pearl. or if he had pearling as a baby then he is a cinnamon pearl pied.

Lady is a lutino whiteface, Minx looks like a normal pearl, and Parko is a very lightly pied whiteface (one white wing flight makes him pied) and also split to pearl.

Since alot of your tiels have irregualr, paler orange cheek patches they may also be split to whiteface.

How many are related?


----------



## D&J - SA (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks for the info none of our birds are related, only ever kept one bird back for breeding, and she is not paired with any relation to her. Again thanks srtiels. You have been a great help.


----------

